# Teflon Sheets vs. Butcher Paper



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm venturing into Vinyl and I know that I need to use some type of protection from the item that I'm pressing to my heat platen. I've heard a lot of folks mention that they use Teflon sheets.

With sublimation, I use butcher paper and it works great. Will butcher paper work as well as teflon paper? Is there really a difference?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

with dye sub your transfer paper is your protective layer. For transfers that need it, one sheet of Teflon can be reused forever (almost)


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to use teflon to protect my shirts when pre-pressing for plastisol transfers or vinyl until started doing sublimation. I got the butcher paper and found it works better IMO. The teflon sheet can trap some moisture from evaporating during pre-press and tefon definitely reduces the amount of heat getting through to the shirt. Butcher paper is soooo cheap if you get a big roll of it. I have it on the paper ripper thing made for it right next to my press. And you can get a ton of uses out of a sheet, i can get 50 presses easy out of the same sheet during a run.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses! I use butcher paper on the roll as well and have had a huge roll of it last me probably about 2 years now.


----------

